

The unsung women of technology - ohjeez
http://www.computerworld.com/slideshow/detail/123864/The-unsung-women-of-technology

======
dopamean
Surprised to not see Grace Hopper on the list. She was instrumental in the
creation of COBOL.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper)

~~~
kaplejon
Actually, she is mentioned in the introduction, along with Ada Lovelace, as a
well-known woman of tech. Remember, the article is about the "unsung women".

~~~
dopamean
Don't know how I missed that. Thanks.

------
puller
This list is pretty thin. And here lies much of the problem of who is "unsung"
or not. If you began to list even just currently active academics in CS which
happen to be women (but are very recognizable names) you would end up with a
much longer list.

Of course, listing all the unsung men in the field would be an enormous list.
Being male does not automatically mean you are sung, and being female does not
automatically mean you are unsung. There is still a demographic imbalance
which is reflected in who is sung.

------
Empathenosis
Unsung? I have seen posts for the past two or three years of "unsung women of
tech" quite often... I think they're.. "sung" now?

It should go without mentioning...but gender shouldn't (and doesn't) matter in
fields. This is science, technological advancement. Your addition matters, not
the space between your legs.

------
nawitus
The article doesn't really work for me, but I checked out Deborah Estrin's
Wikipedia page. It doesn't seem impressive enough for her to be called unsung.
There's thousands of technology non-profit co-founders that nobody have heard
of.

------
minikites
This is a great article, I learned about a lot of people I didn't know about
before.

------
angersock
Great to see mention of folks doing the early work in compilers and
optimization.

------
squozzer
Cheers!

